# Akron, OH - 2008 Silverado 2500 for sale



## Rubber City Landscaping (Nov 2, 2018)

6.0L gas 116,000 brand new frontend with Bilstein shocks, new transferase case rebuilt by gm warranty 100,000 miles. have a boss 7'6" strait i can sell with it or i can keep it out of the deal. comes with after market radio 7.5" touch scree with nave and work lights under the bumper for plowing. trucks in overall great shape most people think its 2012 and they always comment wow that's a nice truck. only reason I'm getting rid of it is im buying a brand new truck latter this month.





  








C90EB5EE-FC75-461B-BBDC-3F9CA15BB3A1




__
Rubber City Landscaping


__
Nov 19, 2018


----------



## Rubber City Landscaping (Nov 2, 2018)

More pics to come


----------



## Mountaineer com (Feb 1, 2017)

Price?


----------



## Rubber City Landscaping (Nov 2, 2018)

make me an offer if you take it with the plow i think somewhere around 15,000 is fair


----------



## Mountaineer com (Feb 1, 2017)

Pm sent


----------

